# ckc and adba registration?



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

first off, im not a dog breeder,yet. i love my dogs and im learning more and more about the breed and how kennels work, and i will not breed my babys until both are over two years to make sure of health and temperment.

my question is, since my bam bam is ckc registered, and both his parents were ckc registered, that makes his pups (if he is to even have any!) 3rd generation ckc registered. the breeder i got my angel from registers allhis dogs through adba and soley breeds RE(i kno i kno, not a fan), not. juan gotti(i like them more the RE !), and blue wolfman(havent found any info on them yet). 

he told me since my sire cant be registered through adba, since they dont trust ckc to be exact at registering true breeds, jsut look at pics and decide. that his pups could be only becuase they are future 3rd generation ckc registered and not just a litter of puppys from two first gen. registered dogs....does all that make since?

im sure you guys are going to be able to help me on this, im just confused about it all.

if hes right that means i can get my future pups(as stated before-only if i think it would be the right thing to do, and have homes for them) both adba and ckc registered right?


the reason im wondering is most of my friends love the breed, they just dont want to go and buy a adba dog if is crazy expensive and they dont want a dog if its a "pitbull puppy" and theres not any proof- so i would kinda be the answer to there dog dreams, becuase i wouldnt be doing it for profit any ways.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Both your male and female have to be ADBA registered in order for your pups to be. ABDA does not accept CKC.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't trust any papers that came from CKC because you don't have to prove the dogs are purebred to register them. Which I find see as a field day for BYBs and sad for the breed.

I feel only the best of the best should be bred and having papers from a reputable reg is just one of the things I look at, but extremely important. properly lining up peds and knowing faults and issues behind a dog's ped is part of breeding. If you can't trust the pedigree info that is a huge issue for a breeding program. See what I'm saying.

Doesn't mean your dogs aren't great family pets but I would not consider them breeding quality... of course that is just my opinion.

What do you mean ADBA dogs are crazy expensive???
What do you consider to be a fair price for a pup from registered parents?
-Add to that what is a fair price for ones that are reg and from health tested, titled parents from a reputable breeder?

There are also plenty of rescues and yes, even papered rescues that can be adopted.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

thats what i had originally thought before the guy told me that, alot of dogs around me range from 1000-1500, redboy's, and blue bloodlines.

i see that as expensive, sory lol


bam bam is shaping up to be a perfect specimen, i have read and looked over ukc's and adba dog id pages and hes a prime example at only 5 months, but only time will tell i guess lol, he might get a disporportion later in life but as for now hes pretty and i wish he had adba papers, i see some dogs registered that i dont believe should be.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

None of your registries will except CKC they are the joke of the registry world. They pick up anything that is getting popular like the cockapoo, labordoodle etc. 

Deb


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

yea i kinda figured that, i didnt know when i got him that that registry was pointless, 


i wonder.... since dogs have to be accepted at one time or another to have papers, is there any possibility that if i talk to someone directly, and bam turns out to be a prime example, they could register him with lineage proof?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

intensive said:


> thats what i had originally thought before the guy told me that, alot of dogs around me range from 1000-1500, redboy's, and blue bloodlines.
> 
> i see that as expensive, sory lol
> 
> bam bam is shaping up to be a perfect specimen, i have read and looked over ukc's and adba dog id pages and hes a prime example at only 5 months, but only time will tell i guess lol, he might get a disporportion later in life but as for now hes pretty and i wish he had adba papers, i see some dogs registered that i dont believe should be.


Sounds an awful lot like you were looking at BYB dogs who were bred for color.
blue bloodlines????? Do you mean people who were just breeding for dogs that were specifically just blue? To me that just screams BYB. Also there seems to be a large group of BYBs also breeding red... UUUGH what a vicious cycle

Yes, sure there are some dogs out there that are well bred and everything is done the correct way in their breeding and they come from good stock and not BYBs. However there are also plenty of other great dogs just like those also from reputable breeders that were placed for free or not even close to that amount because of how contracts were done with their owners.

Also don't forget working ability and temperament are also major things to consider.

I'm glad he is turning out like you want.

Meeting the standard is just one part.... without papers to back it means nothing IMO. The genes past on are not just the genes expressed in the sire and dam. What is behind the dogs and carried in the line also is a HUGE factor in what is produced. You can't know what is carried when you don't have reliable paperwork. Also at five months of age it is not a good time to look at the pup to do an eval. However obvious structural issues don't change unless they are nutritionally based so that is something that can be seen. Pups should be evaled at close to 8 weeks and then again after they stop growing. In between there are too many growth spurts and changes for it to be truly accurate in every aspect.

Also when doing evals it comes into play knowing the bloodlines and how they mature and progress and influence the individual stages.

Papers don't make a dog great; however, for breeding purposes a great dog needs to have papers that can be proven for the reasons I listed as well as more.

breeding is a science but not an exact science. There is a ton involved . It seems now a days everyone wants to jump right into it. It is very frustrating to see all the BYBs out there ruining the breed.

Thus, my strong opinions on this subject.

Best of luck with your dogs.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

dang, 


first off, thank you ALOT for helping me better understand patch o pits, your really helpful, 


and i guess if it ever becomes more of a interest or desire of mine, ill look into getting another boy if i could afford building a structure suitable for a group of dogs.

at least my female has impressive, or at least impressive to most lineage. i need to post it up but i havent been around a scanner-im guessing thats the easiest way, just copy and paste haha

thanks again guys


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

intensive said:


> dang,
> 
> first off, thank you ALOT for helping me better understand patch o pits, your really helpful,
> 
> ...


 I'm so glad you are sticking around. Some take off when they don't get the exact answers they want to hear. I think being honest with people is better than sugar coating the info. 

You can make online pedigrees for free at sitstay .com 
You just type the info in off her actual form.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

o, aight, saves me a trip to my parents house.


how quick is the turnaround on registry papers? i sent angels off yesterday.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

...Usually about 2-3 weeks unless you did a rush on them


----------

